# طالب اول سنه في هندسه وتكنلوجيا الطيران



## ali weka (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
كل سنه وانتم طيبن يا بشمهندسين
انا علي من مصر خلصت ثانويه عاميه الحمد لله :d
لسه اول سنه ليهه هتبا السنه دي في معهد هندسه وتكنولوجيا الطيران بامبابه
وانا بعون الله ناوي هندسه طيران 
:8: ارجو الافاده حيث سمعت انها تحتاج تقدير جيد جدا :8:
اريد نصائح منكم 
ودمتم بخير:56:


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 أغسطس 2009)

و انت طيب و مبارك ليك النجاح فى الثانوية

تقديرات التخصص بتتغير كل سنة

و انت بتقدم فى الكلية اسال على القسم كان واخد من كام السنة اللى فاتت و اعرف الrange اللى بياخدة القسم

اهم حاجة شد حيلك و هات اعلى تقدير تقدر تجيبة و ادخل اللى انت عايزة بعد كدة


----------



## ali weka (24 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا على مشاركتك اخي الفاضل واتمنى من الاخوة المزيد من المشاركات*


----------



## المهندس محمد مرزوق (1 سبتمبر 2009)

م/على طيران طول عمرها بتاخد من جيد والسنه الى فاتت خدت من جيد انا طالب هناك
بس فعلا زى مقال البشمهندس ايمن بيتغير كل سه على حسب الاقبال
بس99 فى الميه كل سنه بتاخد من جيد وعمرها ماخدت من جيد جدا


----------



## hassan_ahmed (1 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم ...........................................
لوسمحتم كنت عايز اعرف هل الفرق كبير بين خريج هندسه طيران القاهره وخريج معهد هندسه وتنولوجيا الطيران اللي فى امبابه وهل ده بياثر على فرص الشغل


----------

